# Will this truck work? 2001 Chevrolet Silverado Z71 stepside 4x4



## WisconsinWinter (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello, I am looking for an everyday farm truck for the wife. Since we are currently using a skidsteer to plow the farm yard, it would be nice to slap a plow on this truck too. It would only be used to plow a small farm yard and a couple driveways in Wisconsin (maybe a dozen times a year average?) Here are the details, please tell me if you think it could handle a plow, and if so- any reccomendations (brand/model)... I think i'd like something with wings or a v-plow if at all possible..

2001 Chevrolet Silverado Z71 stepside 4x4

I'm attaching a link to the ad (hopefully)http://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/3757148175.html

Thank you.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I picked up a few things from your post. Farm truck, skid steer, and v plow. A half ton isn't up to the task. I'd get atleast a 3/4ton. You can run a v plow on one without worrying, you can pull the skid steer with it, and it will handle the abuse of being a farm truck much better then a 1/2ton.


----------



## WisconsinWinter (Apr 26, 2013)

Sounds great but here's my dillema- I've got a nice 1 ton that I use for pulling trailers..too nice for a plow. I've also got 2 other trucks that are 3/4 ton, but they are both older and only 2 wd. This truck for her is mostly just for a daily driver, and will be driving between farms about 20 miles apart twice a day..so I'd really like to keep it a small 1/2 ton.. Basically, considering I'd like to keep with a 1/2 ton truck, is this a good option? and what plow would work? Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

A 1500 RC with Timbrens and I wouldn't hesitate to put a 8'2'' Boss V. The 1500 regular cabs are rated for much larger plows than an X-cab.


----------



## WisconsinWinter (Apr 26, 2013)

So I'd be better off getting her a regular cab then an extended cab? Why is the regular cab rated any higher? Thanks for the help..


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Regular cab with the 3925 front axle to be exact. Putting it in plows I know, a 1500 RC is rated for up to an 8'6'' Fisher HD when my 06 Extended cab, same axle rating, is rated for a 7'6'' HD at the most. The difference is weight ratings and weight distribution. Would they hold the load the same? Yes. Is it technically legal? No.


----------



## WisconsinWinter (Apr 26, 2013)

Gotchya. Really not in any hurry when plowing and not doing it commercially. Would a 7-6 plow work well enough, as in be wide enough to cover the truck's path.? What would be a decent model to run on such a truck? She's really liking this particular one..so now am more in the "what plow would work?" phase rather then the "will this truck work?" phase... thanks.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I got a the truck side to put a western unimount with wiring if you need it ( no plow)


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I run a 7'6'' Fisher HD on an EC/SB half ton. Works great. Yeah it runs through the track if you turn really sharp but it does that on my Tahoe too.


----------



## WisconsinWinter (Apr 26, 2013)

cjwoz- where about are you located, how much you want and how much do they typically sell for?

2006Sierra1500- What do you, it "runs through the track"? I'm not familiar with that terminology.. Do you mean that size plow, when angled, doesn't cover the width of the truck, leading to your tires driving past the plowed edge?

God, I love the internet! I can find a forum for anything imaginable and get info and advice from people with the experience.. Thanks for the help all.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

The plow is wide enough for the overall track of the truck, it only really runs through when you turn


----------



## WisconsinWinter (Apr 26, 2013)

Gotchya. While I could certainly see that being a pain in the butt if you're doing this stuff commercially, I don't see it being a problem with our yards...just pour a taller cup of joe. Thanks for explanation.


----------



## WisconsinWinter (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyone else have any input on a good plow model for this truck? Not using it commercially and not beating on my equipment.... BUT also don't want complete junk. Would like a well constructed, durable, reliable, low maintenance, long lasting, relatively light weight plow......sounds like 7 1/2 foot or so is the magic number... maybe something a step above "homeowner" stuff.? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Ill take 400.00 for the mount and wiring. I'm in Chicago


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I had a 2002 chevy avalanche with a 7.6 western unimount. It was a great truck until I out grew it. I might also have timbens for you as we'll. I have to look in the garage


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

7 1/2 Western PRO or..hell that truck would take an 8'6'' Western Pro Plow. Or 7'6'' Boss Trip Edge or Super Duty or 7'6'' Fisher HD. Dealer Support, dealer support, dealer support if you go new.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

7.6 plow should be fine just crank up the torsion bars. got 1/2 ton here and plow 10 driveways its been great truck. :waving:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

As I said above, if hes worried about plow width, you can go bigger with a Western Pro. Recommended up to 8' Pro for a 1500 EC, I'd do an 8'6'' with Timbrens if its an issue.


----------



## WisconsinWinter (Apr 26, 2013)

Well, I appreciate the feedback.. Went and looked at the truck and lets just say the guy is a great photographer. Truck was beat to hell and he had hit something HARD with the front end.


----------

